# Citrix Push or publish ActiveX



## ntwk (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this, but here goes.

Thanks in advance.

When going to my citrix server via web browser for the first time from a workstation I receive a message "You do not have the MetaFrame Presentation Server Client (ActiveX) for 32-bit Windows installed on your system. You must install the client to launch applications" 

I want to have an ActiveX popup like Microsofts windows update. is that doable? Most users accessing this system will not have rights to install the full ica32.exe. Is there a way of having this "pushed" or popup? Any ideas are appreciated.



Thanks

Steve


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

This would have to be something you would have to program into the login page. If they are remote clients outside of the network they can install the client regardless of the security on your LAN. Might be a better question posed on a Citrix user forum.


----------



## ntwk (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks,

Any idea where i can find a Citrix user forum?

Thanks,


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Probably on their web site. Would you like me to look it up for you?


----------

